# Dire Avengers WIP modelling shots



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Disclaimer: I've incredibly shaky hands, and this was real quick, hence the terrible photos. As well, there are mold lines and other imperfections abound these models; fear not, they will be dealt with justly. 

These serve no other purpose than to see if you all think I'm on the right track with some dynamic DA poses. Having them just standing, gun pointed out is boring.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool. I like the kneeling pose, and the first Exarch with the sword. Actually, they all look pretty cool. Definitely headed in the right direction.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Is that an eldar shovel?!

Very nice poses!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the kneeling guy is the best


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The kneeling guy and the grenade thrower are the best one for me


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Very active poses! Very cool. I liked the one with two shuriken catapults. Awesome!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I love the dual gun pose.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Worked on them some more.

In general, I've been adding little random bits like that chain bayonet there and some other odds and ends. Squad #1 is done. Squad #2 is 1/5 done. Both will be posted in their entirety upon completion. Thanks for the compliments, everyone. It's good to hear.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Gives me some great ideas for mine. Some of these poses I'm going to shamelessly rip off. Yeah, I dig them good.

Good job man!


----------



## ikarus (Feb 2, 2007)

Those DA squad is definetly a squad with character ~

And that new conversion you just did... Gears of War style baby

Looking good!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Really nice work there Antioch, love the kneeling guy.
Makes me wish I made a bit more effort with mine now! 
http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=471


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

you've got some pretty cool conversions there. Now just give the a lick of paint.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Gears of War anyone?


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

The funny thing is, I haven't even played it yet. I'm just going for a harsher Eldar look. Tainted Corsairs maybe. I don't know.


----------

